# البنت الجريئة ... ونظرة الشاب اليها ؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

دلوقتى فى بنات كتيرررررر جريئه لدرجة ان البنت لو اعجبت بشاب ممكن تروح تقوله " أنا بحبك" فى شاب يقبلها وفى شاب تانى ينتقض البنت وتسقط من نظره.

ياريت البنات يقولولى رأيهم فى هذا الموضوع لو اعجبوا بشاب هيقولوله ولا هيخبوا احساسهم...

وكمان الشباب يقولو رأيهم لو بنت قالت لك بحبك أية رد فعلك وأية اللى ممكن تقوله أو تعمله..

مستنية ردودكم فى الموضوع....


----------



## سور (11 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جرىء ومهم جدا انى بل*
*من راى ان الحياء صفه مهمه جدا فى البنت *
*لو فقدتها فقدت جانب كبير من جاذبيتها*
*وكمان البنت مشاعرها حساسه جدا*
*لو الولد رفض الحب ده هتتجرح البنت جرح صعب انها تنساه*
*وكمان الولد من يشعر ان البنت رخيصه ويلعب بيها*​


----------



## coptic servant (11 مارس 2010)

من وجهة نظري ان الطريقة دي تخالف مجتمعنا الشرقي وستؤدي في الغالب الي ابتعاد الشاب  عن البنت


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2010)

*موضوع مهم اوي يا قمر وجميل*​ 


*انا في الحقيقة لسه مش حبيت عشان اروح اقوله بحبك *​ 
*بس حتي لو حبيت وبحبه اوي افضل انه هو اللي يقولهالي وممكن لو بيلمح وانا بحبه هتلاقي استجابة في ردود الافعال يعني مش هصده بس مش هبدأ واروح اقوله لاني مش عندي الشجاعه اعمل كده هههههههه *​ 
*وبعدين الحب شئ جميل اوي ليه نخبيه اللي بيحب يروح يقول*​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

طيب يا سور ..شكرا" لمداخلتك


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

يعني اذا بتحبه وقالت له فين المشكلة .... شوية اختلف معك في وجهة نظرك ... على كل هذا رأيك وانا احترمه ...مشكوووور لمشاركتك


----------



## youhnna (11 مارس 2010)

*سؤااااااااااااااال جرىء
تختلف الاجابة باختلاف الثقافة​*


----------



## Mason (11 مارس 2010)

_سؤال جرئ ومحرج فى نفس الوقت _
_يعنى لو شابة اتجرئت وقالتها_
_والشاب رفضها أكيد هتكون_
_محرجة اوى_
_المفروض يعنى مهما ان كانت جرأتها _
_لكن عند النفطة دى وستوب_
_علشان متجرحش_
_احساسها _
_وكرمتها _
_كمان_

_ميرسى يا قمر على المناقشة فى الموضوع _
_لانة شائع بكثرة  __فى الايام دى _​


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

انا أيد معاك يا عسلاية انو ما لازم نخبي احساسنا شو ما كانت النتيجة حتى ولو كانت صاعقة ههههههههههه


----------



## peter88 (12 مارس 2010)

لو واحدة كشفت لى شعورها ممكن اطلع حقير والعب بيها :d


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2010)

كبنت مستحيل اعمل كدا لانى فى مجتمع مقفول مش متعودين على دا  كمان انا لو عملت كدا معرفش ممكن رد الفعل يكون ايه حتى لو قبل بعدين نظرته ليا هتكون ازاى مش هيقولى انتى اللى جيتى وعبرتى عن شعورك نحوى


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مارس 2010)

لو حبيت واحد مش هروح اقله حتى لو انا جريئة لانى محبش حد بينظرى نظرة مش كويسة

وده الغالب اللى ممكن يحصل فى مجتمعتنا مش هجازف بكرامتى

وخصوصا لم ابقى مش مقتنعة بالحب اصلا يعنى اى حاجة هتبقى مجرد ارتياح فقط لا غير​


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

لو في حب حقيقي شو المانع ...انا بصراحة بتحصل معي أحب أكون واضحة في كل شئ حتى بمشاعري واحساسي اذا رح اظل مخبية كيف رح يعرف اذا كان هو كمان بيبادلني المشاعر نفسها ...
مهم تسأل الشخص نفسه اذا في مشاعر نحوك ولا لا ؟؟؟ بناء عليها تحكمي الحكم الصحيح ...مجرد رأي


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووورة يا روزي على مشاركتك الرائعة


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2010)

مشكووور لمشاركة المميزة يا اخي يوحنا


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

مشكووووورة يا ميسو على المداخلة المميزة


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووورة يا ابسوتي على المشاركة المميزة


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 مارس 2010)

صعب جدا أنا شخصيا أفضل أكون تعبانه جدا ولا أنى أصارحه ويجرحنى وكمان أحنا فى مجتمع شرقى تسود فيه العادات والتقاليد الأسلاميه وخصوصا هنا عندنا فى مصر وغير كدا أحنا صعايده ياجدعان وأتخ عيارين هههههههههه بهزر طبعا لأننا هنا فى بلدنا البنت ذى الولد بس يعنى فيه استثناءات يعنى هههههههه


----------



## جيلان (19 مارس 2010)

*مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل اقول ولا حتى أبين*
*اتعودت كمان مسمحش لنفسى افكر فى حد وهو مأفصحش عن مشاعره ناحيتى الى انا معرفهاش حتى لو كانت افعاله بتدل على كدى بحاول اعتبر كل ده ممكن يكون مش بيحبى الا لو قالها صريحة*
*بخلى علاقتى باى حد زى اخويا ولو قالى ببتدى افكر ينفع يبقى اى حاجة غير اخويا ولا لا لو حسيت ماشى محستش خلاص*
*لكن اعجب بحد واروح اقوله عمرها ما تحصل غير انى هتكسف لكن كمان مضمنش رد فعل الولد ايه*
*- لو كان كويس ورفض اكيد كرامتى هتتحرج وانا من النوع الى يدوس على قلبه بالجزمة ( عفواً ) عشن كرامته , ولو قبل معرفش دماغه شكلها ايه يعنى ممكن يفهمنى غلط او يقول عليا جريئة زيادة عن اللزوم .. معظم الشباب مش يحبوا البنت كدى*
*-لو كان مش كويس ممكن يقول لنفسه وفيها ايه حتى لو مش بحبها ادوس ولا اتسلى شوية*

*الى بيثبت ان الولد كويس وعايزنى بجد انه يطلبنى من اهلى غير كدى حتى لو مكانش بيلعب بمشاعرى انا ايه الى يضمنلى ( حتى لو فرضنا بيحبنى البنت الى تعمل حاجة من ورا اهلها مش بس ضميرها هيوجعها وهتحس انها بتعمل حاجة غلط لكن كمان عمر ما الشاب ده هيحترمها ولا هيثق فيها )*
*فاكيد انى اروح اقول لحد كدى دى مستحيلة كمان الخطوة دى لازم ياخدها الولد حسب ظروفه وقت ما يحس انه ممكن يتقدم هيقولها غير كدى ممكن يكون بيلعب ... غالبا هو الى بيعرف الوقت المناسب*


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

طيب يا تاسوني انا احترم رأيك ...شكرا" للمداخلة


----------



## Nemo (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع جرىء اوى 
انا لو بحب احتمال ابدى بعض الاهتمام البسيط عشان يحاول يفهم لغايه ما احس برد فعل ايجابى تجاه اهتمامى لكن مستحيل تكون عندى الجرأة الكافيه اللى اصارح بيها ولد وأقوله بحبك بدون ما اسمعها اولا منه حتى لو هموت عليه. مش اخفاء لمشاعرى أو كرامة أو خوف من رفضه او ان دى سمات مجتمعنا الشرقى ولكن خجلا خجلا كمان انا هحس بقيمتها لما اشوفها فى عينه وع لسانه بجد.
بس بجد الموضوع حصل قدامى تجاه احد اصحابى ايام الجامعة وصارحته وقعدت مصحباه فترة وبرضه هى اللى سابته لأنها كانت فاكرة انو ممكن يتقدم لها ع طول وهما فى الجامعة مع انه شخصية جادة جدا واحترمها جدا بسبب انها صارحته بس كان صعب عليه الارتباط فى الوقت ده وهى افتكرت انه مش جاد ومش فكرت انها تحاول تتنظر فترة ومش هلوم عليها ربنا يسامحنى يمكن ظروف حياتها وبيتها مختلفة ممكن متقدرش تنتظر لفترة.


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووور يا أخي بيتر  هذا رأيك وانا احترمه


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 مارس 2010)

_شكرا انى على الموضوع الجرئ

رأى
انو البنت لو كانت بتحب شاب تلمح ليه
يعنى تنظر نظره حب
وهو عليه الباقى
لكن ماتروحش تقوله انا بحبك 
_​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*عندي انه البنت ليها كمان حقوك

مش ضروري تروح تقوله عندها

حركات حلوة  تخليه يعرف

وكدة مش ها تبقى محرجة 

انما لو مش فهم
ههههههههههههههه

يبقى مش يستاهل تحبه

اكيد كتير مش ها يوفقوني

بمجتمعنا عادية*


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

tota love قال:


> صعب جدا أنا شخصيا أفضل أكون تعبانه جدا ولا أنى أصارحه ويجرحنى وكمان أحنا فى مجتمع شرقى تسود فيه العادات والتقاليد الأسلاميه وخصوصا هنا عندنا فى مصر وغير كدا أحنا صعايده ياجدعان وأتخ عيارين هههههههههه بهزر طبعا لأننا هنا فى بلدنا البنت ذى الولد بس يعنى فيه استثناءات يعنى هههههههه


 
طيب شكراااااااااااااا" لمداخلتك ..هذا رأي وانا احترمه


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو حبيت واحد مش هروح اقله حتى لو انا جريئة لانى محبش حد بينظرى نظرة مش كويسة​
> 
> وده الغالب اللى ممكن يحصل فى مجتمعتنا مش هجازف بكرامتى
> 
> ...





بس ده ما يمنعش ان فى ناس ممكن تفكر ان البنت الجريئة مش كويسة ، وده بيرجع للنظرة الشرقية للمرأة ، وهى ان المرأة تكون ساكتة ومش بتتكلم

بس المرأة مثل الرجل ، ليها شخصيتها وكيانها

ده بصفة عامة

بس نخلى بالنا ان الجرأة الاكتر من اللازم مش صح ، مش بس مع المرأة انما حتى مع الرجل

يعنى زى ما بيعلمنا الكتاب المقدس ( ليكن كل شئ بلياقة وحسب ترتيب )

يعنى ما تكونش جريئة اوووووووى ولا تكون خجولة جدااااااا

التوازن مطلوب

شكراً ليكى أختى الغالية
​
__________________​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


> لو في حب حقيقي شو المانع ...انا بصراحة بتحصل معي أحب أكون واضحة في كل شئ حتى بمشاعري واحساسي اذا رح اظل مخبية كيف رح يعرف اذا كان هو كمان بيبادلني المشاعر نفسها ...
> مهم تسأل الشخص نفسه اذا في مشاعر نحوك ولا لا ؟؟؟ بناء عليها تحكمي الحكم الصحيح ...مجرد رأي


 
انا بعتقد انة لازم تكون في شخصية للبنت لكن في حدود الادب 
الجراءة في الحق وابداء الرأي بطريقة حضارية مش غلط مع انة ما زال 
بعض الناس بيفتكروا انة دا غلط ووقاحة 

مشكووووووووووووووووووورة ياعسل


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

tota love قال:


> صعب جدا أنا شخصيا أفضل أكون تعبانه جدا ولا أنى أصارحه ويجرحنى وكمان أحنا فى مجتمع شرقى تسود فيه العادات والتقاليد الأسلاميه وخصوصا هنا عندنا فى مصر وغير كدا أحنا صعايده ياجدعان وأتخ عيارين هههههههههه بهزر طبعا لأننا هنا فى بلدنا البنت ذى الولد بس يعنى فيه استثناءات يعنى هههههههه


 
الجراءة مش معناها قوة لكن في فرق في السلوك يعني بنت تكون جريئة وتعرف كيف تتكلم وبادب بحيث الجميع يحس انه البنت جدعة وعلى قد حالها وبتعرف تدبر كل الامور وقتها بتكون جرئتها بتعبر عن شخصية جميلة وجذابة للناس الي حوليها
لكن في جراءة بتكون قوة وفرض راي واستبدا وتفكر انه نفسها احسن من الكل وقتها بتكون جرئتها في قلة الادب ومش الاحترام والناس بدل ما تحترمها بتقول عليها انها وحشة ومش مؤدبة
سلوك البنت الجميع بيكون يطلع ويشوف كيف البنت بتتصرف في حياتها وكيف بتقدر تدبر امورها خاصة انه اليوم البنت زيها زي الولد ليها حق في التعليم والسفر والعمل
فحلو كثير انه البنت تكون شخصيتها قوية وجرئية تعرف كيف تتكلم وكيف تصمت وكيف تقنع الناس برائيها 

وشكراااااااااااااا" لمداخلتك


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل اقول ولا حتى أبين*
> *اتعودت كمان مسمحش لنفسى افكر فى حد وهو مأفصحش عن مشاعره ناحيتى الى انا معرفهاش حتى لو كانت افعاله بتدل على كدى بحاول اعتبر كل ده ممكن يكون مش بيحبى الا لو قالها صريحة*
> *بخلى علاقتى باى حد زى اخويا ولو قالى ببتدى افكر ينفع يبقى اى حاجة غير اخويا ولا لا لو حسيت ماشى محستش خلاص*
> *لكن اعجب بحد واروح اقوله عمرها ما تحصل غير انى هتكسف لكن كمان مضمنش رد فعل الولد ايه*
> ...


 فى خيط رفيع جدا بين الجرأه والوقاحه 
*لذلك يجب ان نأخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار *
*الجرأه مطلوبه ولها مميزتها ولكن اذا اتخذت شكل اخر انقلبت لضدها *
*بمعنى الجرأه مش انها كل ما تتعرف على حد تعطيه رقم موبايلها ويتكلم معاها حتى اوقت متأخره من اليوم *
*واغلب الارقام فى موبايلها تكون لولاد*
*الجرأه مش انها تعطى ايميلها الشخصى لكل شخص تتعرف عليه *
*الجرأه مش انها تخرج مع كل شخص وتقول دا زميلى دا الخادم بتاعى دا صديقى *
*كل هذه لا تعد من صفات الجرأه *
*الجرأه هى انها تتخذ القرار الصحيح فى الوقت الصحيح *
*الجرأه هى حينما احد يوبخنها الا تتردد بالسؤال لمعرفه الاسباب *
*الجرأه هى انى لا تخجل ان تضع حدود للتعامل لكل من يتعامل معها *
*الجرأه هى عندما تخطئ اتترف بخطئها ولا تخجل منه *
*الجرأه هى انها لا تدعى شيئآ لم يكون فيها بمعنى اصح لا تكذب ولا تتجمل *
*وغيرها من الصفات التى يتطوق الرجل ايجاده فى المرأه التى يتعامل معها *

شكرااااااااااااا" جيلان ​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع جرىء اوى
> انا لو بحب احتمال ابدى بعض الاهتمام البسيط عشان يحاول يفهم لغايه ما احس برد فعل ايجابى تجاه اهتمامى لكن مستحيل تكون عندى الجرأة الكافيه اللى اصارح بيها ولد وأقوله بحبك بدون ما اسمعها اولا منه حتى لو هموت عليه. مش اخفاء لمشاعرى أو كرامة أو خوف من رفضه او ان دى سمات مجتمعنا الشرقى ولكن خجلا خجلا كمان انا هحس بقيمتها لما اشوفها فى عينه وع لسانه بجد.
> بس بجد الموضوع حصل قدامى تجاه احد اصحابى ايام الجامعة وصارحته وقعدت مصحباه فترة وبرضه هى اللى سابته لأنها كانت فاكرة انو ممكن يتقدم لها ع طول وهما فى الجامعة مع انه شخصية جادة جدا واحترمها جدا بسبب انها صارحته بس كان صعب عليه الارتباط فى الوقت ده وهى افتكرت انه مش جاد ومش فكرت انها تحاول تتنظر فترة ومش هلوم عليها ربنا يسامحنى يمكن ظروف حياتها وبيتها مختلفة ممكن متقدرش تنتظر لفترة.


 
الحكمة مطلوبة كون انها جريئة لا يجعل منها مكشوفة الوجه
*بمعنى احسن حاجة فى البنت خجلها وطبيعتها الرقيقة*
*الجراة مطلوبة فى اشياء كتيرة زى قول الحق وعدم المداهنة او النفاق*



*مشكوووووووورة *


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _شكرا انى على الموضوع الجرئ_​
> 
> _رأى_
> _انو البنت لو كانت بتحب شاب تلمح ليه_
> ...


 
الجرأة مطلوبة لدي البنت بس في حدود
بمعني انها تتكلم مع الشباب فب كلام فاضي ونقول انها جريئة او تتكلم بالفاظ غير لائقة ونقول جريئة
او تخرج في اي وقت او مع اي انسان ونقول جريئة 
الجرأة مطلوبة بس في حدود معين
وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## naal_2006 (23 مارس 2010)

*عوافي
انا بدرس في الجامعه والموضوع عنا كتير طبيعي 
اي حد بنفسو يقول ايش ما بخجل خاصه اما يكون حب لانو بعتبرو صادق ونبيل 
حتى الرد من الشب بكون كتير سهل حسب مشاعره هو وأيش بفكر*


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

peter88 قال:


> لو واحدة كشفت لى شعورها ممكن اطلع حقير والعب بيها :d


 
ليييه كده يبقى حراااااااااااااااااام .
مش كده التصرف اللايق ...
مهم نتفهم شعور البنت ..
ونحترمه ..وبعدين نقولها ..
حقيقة شعورنا ...
احسن مانلعب بيها ...


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

naal_2006 قال:


> *عوافي*
> *انا بدرس في الجامعه والموضوع عنا كتير طبيعي *
> *اي حد بنفسو يقول ايش ما بخجل خاصه اما يكون حب لانو بعتبرو صادق ونبيل *
> *حتى الرد من الشب بكون كتير سهل حسب مشاعره هو وأيش بفكر*


 
ااه ودا الصح لما بيقولوا من مشاعر صادقة ونبيلة والبت كمان نفس الشئ
مشكووووووووورة لمداخلتك المميزة وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع جرىء اوى
> انا لو بحب احتمال ابدى بعض الاهتمام البسيط عشان يحاول يفهم لغايه ما احس برد فعل ايجابى تجاه اهتمامى لكن مستحيل تكون عندى الجرأة الكافيه اللى اصارح بيها ولد وأقوله بحبك بدون ما اسمعها اولا منه حتى لو هموت عليه. مش اخفاء لمشاعرى أو كرامة أو خوف من رفضه او ان دى سمات مجتمعنا الشرقى ولكن خجلا خجلا كمان انا هحس بقيمتها لما اشوفها فى عينه وع لسانه بجد.
> بس بجد الموضوع حصل قدامى تجاه احد اصحابى ايام الجامعة وصارحته وقعدت مصحباه فترة وبرضه هى اللى سابته لأنها كانت فاكرة انو ممكن يتقدم لها ع طول وهما فى الجامعة مع انه شخصية جادة جدا واحترمها جدا بسبب انها صارحته بس كان صعب عليه الارتباط فى الوقت ده وهى افتكرت انه مش جاد ومش فكرت انها تحاول تتنظر فترة ومش هلوم عليها ربنا يسامحنى يمكن ظروف حياتها وبيتها مختلفة ممكن متقدرش تنتظر لفترة.


 
مشكوورة لمداخلتك المميزة وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع جرىء اوى
> انا لو بحب احتمال ابدى بعض الاهتمام البسيط عشان يحاول يفهم لغايه ما احس برد فعل ايجابى تجاه اهتمامى لكن مستحيل تكون عندى الجرأة الكافيه اللى اصارح بيها ولد وأقوله بحبك بدون ما اسمعها اولا منه حتى لو هموت عليه. مش اخفاء لمشاعرى أو كرامة أو خوف من رفضه او ان دى سمات مجتمعنا الشرقى ولكن خجلا خجلا كمان انا هحس بقيمتها لما اشوفها فى عينه وع لسانه بجد.
> بس بجد الموضوع حصل قدامى تجاه احد اصحابى ايام الجامعة وصارحته وقعدت مصحباه فترة وبرضه هى اللى سابته لأنها كانت فاكرة انو ممكن يتقدم لها ع طول وهما فى الجامعة مع انه شخصية جادة جدا واحترمها جدا بسبب انها صارحته بس كان صعب عليه الارتباط فى الوقت ده وهى افتكرت انه مش جاد ومش فكرت انها تحاول تتنظر فترة ومش هلوم عليها ربنا يسامحنى يمكن ظروف حياتها وبيتها مختلفة ممكن متقدرش تنتظر لفترة.


 
مشكوووووورة يا نيمو للمداااخلة المميزة وربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (4 أبريل 2010)

peter88 قال:


> لو واحدة كشفت لى شعورها ممكن اطلع حقير والعب بيها :d




انا موافقه peter 
في اللي قاله 
 يعني المفروض البنت 
تقعد معززه ومكرمه لغاية
ما هو يجي لغاية عندها 
ويعترف لها بحبه 
وبشرط حبه يكون صادق 
مش للتسليه
وما تصدفش كده عل طول
وما توافقش الا لما 
علي رأي المثل ؛(يجيب الحبق والنبق وشوشة امه وابوه علي طبق)


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> انا موافقه peter
> في اللي قاله
> يعني المفروض البنت
> تقعد معززه ومكرمه لغاية
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا" للمداااخلة هذا رأي ....وانا احترم كل ارائكم ...


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _شكرا انى على الموضوع الجرئ_​
> 
> _رأى_
> _انو البنت لو كانت بتحب شاب تلمح ليه_
> ...


 
مشكوررررة للمداااخلة وربنايباركك​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو حبيت واحد مش هروح اقله حتى لو انا جريئة لانى محبش حد بينظرى نظرة مش كويسة​
> 
> وده الغالب اللى ممكن يحصل فى مجتمعتنا مش هجازف بكرامتى​
> 
> وخصوصا لم ابقى مش مقتنعة بالحب اصلا يعنى اى حاجة هتبقى مجرد ارتياح فقط لا غير​


 
مشكوووورة  لمشاركتك المميزة وربنا يباركك


----------



## mesoo (7 أبريل 2010)

*انا معاكي في انو البنت لو راحت لعند الشب وحكتلو اني بحبك ممكن عنجد تنزل من عينو لانو مجتمعنا العربي متحفظ انا مثلا جريئة كتيررررر والكل بستغرب من جرائتي بس مستحيل اني اروح على شب واحكيلو اني بحبك حتى لو كنت بموت في ومش قادري  استغني عنو لانها شغلة كرامي  والبنت المفروض تحافظ على كرامتها *


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع جرىء اوى
> انا لو بحب احتمال ابدى بعض الاهتمام البسيط عشان يحاول يفهم لغايه ما احس برد فعل ايجابى تجاه اهتمامى لكن مستحيل تكون عندى الجرأة الكافيه اللى اصارح بيها ولد وأقوله بحبك بدون ما اسمعها اولا منه حتى لو هموت عليه. مش اخفاء لمشاعرى أو كرامة أو خوف من رفضه او ان دى سمات مجتمعنا الشرقى ولكن خجلا خجلا كمان انا هحس بقيمتها لما اشوفها فى عينه وع لسانه بجد.
> بس بجد الموضوع حصل قدامى تجاه احد اصحابى ايام الجامعة وصارحته وقعدت مصحباه فترة وبرضه هى اللى سابته لأنها كانت فاكرة انو ممكن يتقدم لها ع طول وهما فى الجامعة مع انه شخصية جادة جدا واحترمها جدا بسبب انها صارحته بس كان صعب عليه الارتباط فى الوقت ده وهى افتكرت انه مش جاد ومش فكرت انها تحاول تتنظر فترة ومش هلوم عليها ربنا يسامحنى يمكن ظروف حياتها وبيتها مختلفة ممكن متقدرش تنتظر لفترة.


 
مشكووورة لمداخلتك الظريفة وربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

> ممكن تروح تقوله " أنا بحبك" فى شاب يقبلها وفى شاب تانى ينتقض البنت وتسقط من نظره.


_كل واحد بيعبر عن اللى جواة بطريقتة بس الفكرة فى ان الطرف التانى يكون ليه نفس المشاعر فى الحاله ديه مفيش مكان للانتقاض_
_اما لو من طرف واحد ده بيكون حاجة تانى بقى_
_مجرد رأى
شكراا كتيير لفكرة موضوعك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

salvation قال:


> _كل واحد بيعبر عن اللى جواة بطريقتة بس الفكرة فى ان الطرف التانى يكون ليه نفس المشاعر فى الحاله ديه مفيش مكان للانتقاض_
> _اما لو من طرف واحد ده بيكون حاجة تانى بقى_
> _مجرد رأى_
> _شكراا كتيير لفكرة موضوعك_
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااا" لمداخلتك النيرة والحلوووووة ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _شكرا انى على الموضوع الجرئ_​
> 
> _رأى_
> _انو البنت لو كانت بتحب شاب تلمح ليه_
> ...


 
مشكوووور يا هيرو على مداخلتك وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (13 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _شكرا انى على الموضوع الجرئ_​
> 
> _رأى_
> _انو البنت لو كانت بتحب شاب تلمح ليه_
> ...


طيب شكرااا" لمداخلتك


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _شكرا انى على الموضوع الجرئ_​
> 
> _رأى_
> _انو البنت لو كانت بتحب شاب تلمح ليه_
> ...


 
طيب مشكووور


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

naal_2006 قال:


> *عوافي*
> *انا بدرس في الجامعه والموضوع عنا كتير طبيعي *
> *اي حد بنفسو يقول ايش ما بخجل خاصه اما يكون حب لانو بعتبرو صادق ونبيل *
> *حتى الرد من الشب بكون كتير سهل حسب مشاعره هو وأيش بفكر*


ميرسي للمشاركة ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> كبنت مستحيل اعمل كدا لانى فى مجتمع مقفول مش متعودين على دا كمان انا لو عملت كدا معرفش ممكن رد الفعل يكون ايه حتى لو قبل بعدين نظرته ليا هتكون ازاى مش هيقولى انتى اللى جيتى وعبرتى عن شعورك نحوى


 
ميرسي للمشاركة وربنا يباركك


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (20 أبريل 2010)

*انا رأى زى الاراء اللى اتكتبت معنديش جديد*

*بس حبيت اشارك عشان اشكرك على موضوعك الجميل*
*يا انى*​


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *انا رأى زى الاراء اللى اتكتبت معنديش جديد*​
> 
> *بس حبيت اشارك عشان اشكرك على موضوعك الجميل*
> 
> *يا انى*​


 
ميرسي خالص وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو حبيت واحد مش هروح اقله حتى لو انا جريئة لانى محبش حد بينظرى نظرة مش كويسة​
> 
> وده الغالب اللى ممكن يحصل فى مجتمعتنا مش هجازف بكرامتى​
> 
> وخصوصا لم ابقى مش مقتنعة بالحب اصلا يعنى اى حاجة هتبقى مجرد ارتياح فقط لا غير​


 
طيب ..شكراااااااااااا" مدااخلتك مميزة ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> صعب جدا أنا شخصيا أفضل أكون تعبانه جدا ولا أنى أصارحه ويجرحنى وكمان أحنا فى مجتمع شرقى تسود فيه العادات والتقاليد الأسلاميه وخصوصا هنا عندنا فى مصر وغير كدا أحنا صعايده ياجدعان وأتخ عيارين هههههههههه بهزر طبعا لأننا هنا فى بلدنا البنت ذى الولد بس يعنى فيه استثناءات يعنى هههههههه


 
طيب شكرااااا" للمداااخلة ​


----------



## اني بل (3 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *عندي انه البنت ليها كمان حقوك*
> 
> *مش ضروري تروح تقوله عندها*
> 
> ...


 
طييب شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا" لمشاركتك


----------



## christin (3 مايو 2010)

*انا رأيي مثل الاراء السابقة لان مجتمعنا مش متحرر للدرجة دي 
يعني لو البنت عملت كدة حيتحكم عليها بالسوء 
وممكن ان الولد اما يلعب بمشاعرها او يجرحها ​*


----------

